# Pressemeldung: 19 DGzRS - Einsätze am Wochenende



## Anglerboard-Team (8. Mai 2006)

DGzRS 
Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger 
* info@dgzrs.de 
* Telefon +49 (0)421 53 707-610 
* Telefax +49 (0)421 53 707-690 
Hausanschrift: Werderstr. 2, D-28199 Bremen 

Montag, den 8. Mai 2006
*
Seenotretter in Nord- und Ostsee am Wochenende neunzehn Mal im Einsatz* 



Bei schönstem Wetter und Windstärken von fünf bis sechs Beaufort waren die Seenotretter der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) am Wochenende vom Freitagabend (05.05.06) bis Sonntagabend (07.05.06) neunzehn Mal an Nord- und Ostsee im Einsatz.

Viele Wassersportler, die aufgrund der idealen Wetterbedingungen ihrem Freizeitvergnügen auf dem Wasser nachgingen, benötigten aufgrund von Motorschäden oder Navigationsschwierigkeiten seemannschaftliche Unterstützung.

In besondere Schwierigkeiten geriet am Sonntagnachmittag (07.05.2006) ein 23 Meter langer Holzkutter, der auf dem Harleriff etwa zwei Seemeilen nordwestlich von Wangerooge auf Grund geriet und Wassereinbruch erlitt. Nachdem die Position über Einpeilen des Havaristen ermittelt worden war, waren das Freiwilligen-Seenotrettungsboot WILMA SIKORSKI der DGzRS und ein Polizeiboot vor Ort, das den Havaristen nach dem Freikommen Richtung Hooksiel begleitete und Lenzhilfe leistete. Südlich von Minsener Oog wurde der Seenotkreuzer HANNES GLOGNER / derzeit Station Hooksiel zusätzlich um Hilfe gebeten, da das Schiff nicht flott gehalten werden konnte. Mit Hilfe der starken Lenzpumpen des Seenotkreuzers gelang es, den Kutter bis in den Hafen nach Hooksiel zu schleppen. Die sechs Personen an Bord blieben unversehrt.

Bereits am Samstagnachmittag (06.05.2006) war eine Motoryacht in derselben Region etwa eine knappe Seemeile östlich von Minsener Oog vollständig ausgebrannt. Die beiden Personen an Bord waren rechtzeitig von einer anderen Yacht gerettet worden. Neben Fahrzeugen des Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamtes und der Wasserschutzpolizei waren auch das Seenotrettungsboot BALTRUM der Station Horumersiel zu Sicherungsarbeiten und Seenotkreuzer HANNES GLOGNER (Hooksiel) vor Ort. Die eingeleiteten Löscharbeiten konnten das etwa zehn Meter lange Boot nicht retten. Es brannte vollständig aus. Das Wrack versank beim Versuch, es in den Hafen zu schleppen.

Vor Warnemünde / Mecklenburg-Vorpommern geriet am Sonntagmorgen (07.05.2006) gegen 8.30 Uhr ein mit 32 Anglern besetzter Kutter in Schwierigkeiten, als unmittelbar vor dem Hafen die Maschine ausfiel. Aufgrund des starken Fährverkehrs und um die Schifffahrt nicht zu gefährden, alarmierte der Kapitän sofort den Seenotkreuzer, der den Kutter sicher in den Hafen brachte.

Zwanzig Stunden verbrachten zwei Männer in einem kleinen Schlauchboot auf dem Meer, die am Freitag zum Angeln vor Fehmarn aufgebrochen waren. Als ihr Außenbordmotor versagte, wurde das Boot aufs Meer getrieben. Erst am Samstag (06.05.2006) wurden die beiden von einer Segelyacht vor Kiel Leuchtturm zufällig entdeckt. Sie wurden zunächst auf einem Schiff der Bundespolizei versorgt. Der Seenotkreuzer VORMANN JANTZEN (derzeit Station Laboe) brachte einen Notarzt zur medizinischen Versorgung der Schiffbrüchigen auf das Schiff. 

Am Sonntagabend (07.05.06) holte der Seenotkreuzer VORMANN JANTZEN einen schwer Erkrankten vom Kreuzfahrtschiff „Aida Kara“ auf Kiel-Holtenau Reede und brachte ihn in Begleitung von Bordärzten zum Weitertransport ins Krankenhaus an Land. 

Erschwert wurde der Einsatz dadurch, dass der Seenotkreuzer beim Ablegen vom Kreuzfahrtschiff mit dem Patienten an Bord massiv durch eine Segelyacht behindert wurde, deren Besatzung den Seenotkreuzer offenbar filmen wollte. 

Ebenfalls im Krankenhaus endete ein Ausflug von drei Männern vor Wustrow (Darss-Fischland) am Samstagabend. Nur 150 Meter vom Ufer kenterte das Angelboot an der Seebrücke. Ein zweites Boot konnte die drei retten und brachte sie ans Ufer. Die Rettungsarbeiten wurden von den freiwilligen Seenotrettern der Station Wustrow unterstützt, die Notarzt und Rettungswagen alarmierten und die Männer zunächst mit wärmenden Decken im Unimog des Boddenboot-Gespanns versorgten. Die drei Angler wurden wegen Unterkühlung ins Krankenhaus gebracht.

Hier gehts zum kommentierern und diskutieren>>>


----------

